# I would like to put this together



## legironlander (Feb 6, 2008)

So I have been thinking for some time now about putting together some kind of wildfowl cook book, But what I want to do is just get all of the good ideas from here in Utah and put them all together in one book and have them available for who ever wants them , No I am not looking for a way to make money ,just thought that it would be cool to get everyone to send me there best duck and goose recipe and or jerky, summer sausage or how ever you like to eat what you shoot, Then I will put them all together in a book and have them available for those who want it, but when you send it to me I would like both your name and your computer name so we can see who sent it in, just thinking it would be a fun little project to put together ,What are your thoughts on something like this, I was even going to try to get something out to all the clubs and everyone who does not get on the internet to see how many I could round up.I think I would like to include photos of the whole process so guys could see as well as read how to do it, let me know your thoughts good or bad . Troy


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

TEAM ***** ******* is in. I will email my favorites to you Troy. Great idea.


----------



## gooseguts (Nov 9, 2007)

Here is my BEST recipe!!
Take all your goose and duck breasts mix them together "It's not going to matter"
Next drive straight to "Thompson's Smoke House" In the Ogden/ Roy area and tell
them you want them made into pepperoni sticks!!!!
They do an un-believable job. I think it's maybe $3.00lb. :mrgreen:


----------



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

I have one for you. Take the duck and marinate it in italian dressing for a few hours then wrap in bacon and bake in the oven for one hour. I like to serve it with some rice it is very good.


----------



## legironlander (Feb 6, 2008)

OK , IF you want to me to include your recipe Please email them to me , [email protected] and I will start putting this together , Thanks Troy


----------

